# Spring is here!



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

Spring is here in western Washingtonâ€¦at least for a few daysâ€¦blue skies, sunny, mild temps. I took Chinook and Chelan and did a day hike of Mount Zion. The trailhead is at 2900â€™ and the top at 4200â€™. No snow on the trail and only a few patches on topâ€¦about the same as early May a few years ago. Mt Zion is in the rain shadow of the Olympics so does not get a lot of moisture, but still hiking it this time of year is unusual. It feels great to get out and start hiking in sun and mild temps!

Perry
Gig Harbor, WA


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Its moving our way too! The snow is nearly all gone already, a full month ahead of schedule. I'm getting spring fever bad!!!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Haha! And we've just had a series of blizzards all week that left altogether about 2 feet of snow over the countryside. As the forecast calls for temps in the 60's and 70's this coming week, I predict ridiculous amounts of mud. And as it is not yet April, I'm pretty sure this stuff will dry up just in time for another blizzard.


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine (Dec 20, 2008)

Spring is teasing us here in Northern Utah. It will snow flurries one hour, then be sunny the next. The pasture has dried out, so I really hope that means the end to stuff piling up. And the goats are loving the warmth and longer days. They are getting very frisky and were on full-rodeo mode today. They're such fun to watch. All 11 of them were jumping off the spools and running around. It's so much fun to see them act like "kids" again!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I think spring is here. But I don't think winter is completely gone, either. We don't get much snow at our elevation, but it is plenty cold. So we hike all winter.

Here's a few pics of a recent day hike into the Gila Wilderness. Temp was in the 50's that day.

Where we are going.









Nice day, says Moose.









You go first... no you...









Moose eating my hammock...









Yikes!!!









Next time...


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

Well, spring was here for only a few days. Itâ€™s been cold and rainy here the last week or more.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i love spring! i can't wait until i get my two babies! only 15 days left until i pick them up!!!


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Spring is definetly here in Northern Utah- Tilled the garden on 3/20- cross country skiied on 3/27 and had 12" of snow on the garden. Snow gone on 3/30 and snow back on 4/1- skied again- snow gone on 4/3 and snow back with 9" this morning. Certainly a sign of spring here.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

well, spring is here in ohio! one day it's low 70s and humid, the next it's 40s and wet. definitely sping weather!

less than ten days until i get my two goats!!!


----------

